# Ionia, MI *ATOM* 3yr old x-large male



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13457945

Atom 

German Shepherd Dog
Extra Large Adult Male Dog 
Ionia County Animal Shelter, Ionia, MI 

3 year old Beautiful purebred German Shepherd. Good natured boy. Adoption fee $85 ($50 back once fixed) check or money order only. 

Ionia, MI 
<span style="color: #FF0000">(616) 527-9040</span>


----------



## Borrelli21 (Oct 16, 2007)

He looks awesome even soaking wet!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

bump


----------



## NWS_Haven (Mar 24, 2003)

Listing has been removed


----------



## tankgirl (Jul 26, 2007)

what a beautiful boy


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

shelter is very rescue friendly and partial to shepherds. they've even been known to pull shepherds from other shelters to help them avoid euth or dealers. if his listing has been removed chances are someone good scooped him up. this is where we rescued both mandi and greta from.


----------

